# Teen identifies as a cat



## Melaninme (Aug 25, 2022)

Teen Who Identifies As A Cat Allowed By School To Act Feline, Not Speak | Elvis Duran and the Morning Show
					

The school called the young girl "phenomenally bright."




					elvisduran-iheart-com.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## SoniT (Aug 25, 2022)

Weird.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Aug 25, 2022)

I have no words.


----------



## awhyley (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## secretdiamond (Aug 25, 2022)

What country is this in absurdity happening in?  It surely can't be the ol' U S of A?

ETA: I clicked the link, and it says Australia. Lordt.


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Aug 25, 2022)

This reminds me of an episode of South Park where Kyle's dad always wanted to be a dolphin and had surgery to become trans-species


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 26, 2022)

This came to mind when I saw this thread


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## futureapl (Aug 27, 2022)

No surprises that this is what it's come to


----------



## Everything Zen (Aug 27, 2022)

Nope- teen identifies with an  whooping.

The power of Christ compels that behind.

Problem solved. 

If you truly crazy send them to the psych ward - FAFO.

I’m not even talking out the side of my mouth. I done sent two people to the psych ward in the last two years three times. Try me.

*edited for grammar


----------



## Chicoro (Aug 27, 2022)

LivingInPeace said:


> I have no words.


Neither does she. Meow! How catty of me.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Aug 28, 2022)

So a woman I met once told me that the local high school had kids called "furries" that identified as dogs and cat, and that the teachers were required to treat them as such. 

I asked a friend of mine who works with adolescence if she'd ever heard of that. She said no. We looked it up and it seems like it's an urban myth made up by conservative groups for the purpose of fear mongering. But now I'm wondering if it's REAL??

Has anyone else heard of this or know a kid that does this and is accommodated by their community?? Cuz now I'm confused


----------



## madamdot (Aug 28, 2022)

Lol. I heard about this and could not stop laughing.

Animals do not  have the capacity to give consent. This is why you can’t marry them. If you are a cat you need to be immediately removed from school.


----------



## classychic1908 (Aug 28, 2022)

Yes, I've heard of furries.  I think it's more of a social group thing (kids hang out together and wear animal ears and tails or furry suits) the teacher's aren't required to handle them differently.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Aug 28, 2022)

In this economy, I don't blame them.


----------



## Seattle Slew (Aug 29, 2022)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> So a woman I met once told me that the local high school had kids called "furries" that identified as dogs and cat, and that the teachers were required to treat them as such.
> 
> I asked a friend of mine who works with adolescence if she'd ever heard of that. She said no. We looked it up and it seems like it's an urban myth made up by conservative groups for the purpose of fear mongering. But now I'm wondering if it's REAL??
> 
> Has anyone else heard of this or know a kid that does this and is accommodated by their community?? Cuz now I'm confused


Yes, I had one such. In middle school. However, the way they identified wasn’t well known enough by folks to require a certain response - it hadn’t yet become a “thing”. He didn’t come dressed up or not talk or anything. He conformed, but complained about how he was not accepted and people laughed at him because of his identify.
I almost laughed because I thought he was serious.
Edit: I meant to say, I thought he wasn’t being serious.


----------



## nysister (Aug 29, 2022)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> So a woman I met once told me that the local high school had kids called "furries" that identified as dogs and cat, and that the teachers were required to treat them as such.
> 
> I asked a friend of mine who works with adolescence if she'd ever heard of that. She said no. We looked it up and it seems like it's an urban myth made up by conservative groups for the purpose of fear mongering. But now I'm wondering if it's REAL??
> 
> Has anyone else heard of this or know a kid that does this and is accommodated by their community?? Cuz now I'm confused


Oh furries are definitely real. I thought it was more in adult fetish circles, but I guess they start somewhere.  

No words. Bless their lil' hearts.


----------



## snoop (Sep 8, 2022)

I'd heard of furries a LONG time ago... maybe 20 years?  In the context of people who liked to dress as stuffed animals for the sake of having $ex with stuffed animals...so they would do it with each other or with actual stuffed animals.


----------



## ThursdayGirl (Sep 8, 2022)

snoop said:


> I'd heard of furries a LONG time ago... maybe 20 years?  *In the context of people who liked to dress as stuffed animals for the sake of having $ex with stuffed animals...so they would do it with each other or with *actual stuffed animals.


I first learned about furries from a CSI episode about someone doing this.


----------



## PatDM'T (Sep 8, 2022)

ThursdayGirl said:


> I first learned about furries from a CSI episode about someone doing this.


I first learned
of them from
Lisa Ling in
CNN's "This is Life"


----------

